# lines in photo



## cdd29 (Sep 28, 2021)

A few weeks ago I was doing some moon shots (A7R3 w/ Sig 150-600, native Sony mount) and lines are appearing across the moon. They are in all the shots I took that night, both on raw & jpegs. Anyone have anything like this happen?
1. electronic shutter was off
2. this was a clear shot, no power lines, trees or other obstructions
3. I've shot since and no lines, so really thinking it's a fluke but would like to know what happened


----------



## Lez325 (Oct 3, 2021)

I would suggest a fault with your SD card perhaps- may be worth trying the same thing with a different card?

Les


----------



## cdd29 (Oct 5, 2021)

I don't think it was the card. The lines were in images recorded on both cards (same images), so whatever it was is in the camera.


----------



## Lez325 (Oct 6, 2021)

cdd29 said:


> I don't think it was the card. The lines were in images recorded on both cards (same images), so whatever it was is in the camera.


  In that case I would suggest a faulty shutter


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 6, 2021)

My guess is there's no power lines _next to the road_, but there's high-voltage towers _well off in the distance_. Those transmission lines don't follow roads... they plow right through the middle of cornfields.


----------



## cdd29 (Oct 6, 2021)

There were no power lines or obstructions. This was taken in front of my house. This was taken since then, same lens, same spot (give or take a few feet)


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 6, 2021)

The moon moves across the sky, both due to the rotation of the earth as well as around it in it's orbit.  Standing in the same spot doesn't mean you're aiming your camera in the exact same direction.


----------



## cdd29 (Oct 6, 2021)

Yes I know that but I also know there is nothing blocking my view.


----------

